# fungus?



## black_lung (Dec 19, 2006)

last night i did a heavy prune/ 20% water change in which i removed a good portion of taiwan moss that had been established on my driftwood. today the section of driftwood that was exposed due to removal of moss, as well as the moss that i left in the tank on the driftwood, are covered with a nasty grey/white slime. i'm assuming this is some type of fungus or bacteria resulting from stirred up debris from the moss removal yesterday. it's quite unsightly and something i haven't encountered before. should i remove the driftwood and scrub it, leave it be and let nature run its course, or should i add something to the water to get rid of it? will it spread?


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

A pl*co will eat that mess.


----------

